# Something weird happened...



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

This morning, when I was going through my normal routine with Regina, something odd happened. My morning routine consists of me spot cleaning, checking on Regina, and changing her food/water. She usually comes out of her bag as soon as she hears me put new food in the dish, and she did that this morning. However, after I finished replacing her water (she was already steadily nomming away), I made a quick movement, and she sprinted back into her bag like she does sometimes when she's doing the "no Mommy don't pick me up!" routine.

But after she ran into her bag, I peeked in on her to apologize for scaring her, and she was behaving strangely. I picked her up, and she was balled up with just her little face out (her quills weren't spiked out or anything) and she just kind of sat there. I tried to rub her belly and her face and her visor quills, and usually she makes a little fuss when I do that, but she just kind of sat there blankly, and then eventually, without a sound, slowly lowered her head into her little ball. She rarely balls up, so I was surprised/worried when she didn't unball quickly.

So I tried putting her down on the ground to see if she would waddle around like she normally does, and she just sort of stood there not moving. So I picked her up again and tried to see if she was okay. It seemed like she was kind of in a trance. A minute or so later she kind of snapped out of it and when I put her on the ground she tried to run off, and now she's sitting in a bag on my lap being her normal self.

But I'm wondering--could she have gotten really scared and frozen up? Or maybe, when she sprinted into her bag (which is in the corner of her cage), could she have run so fast that she ran into the wall and got in a daze or something? It was weird and has never happened before. She seems fine now, but if anyone can offer any explanation it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When Snarf does this, I assume he is contacting the Mother-Ship and I just pet him until his message has been sent. He often sits and just stares...off....into the wild blue yonder (or black side of his cage, in his case)....then will often s-l-o-w-l-y lower to the ground and fall asleep.

I don't know if it's the same thing...but if she seems fine - and I am just guessing you're planning to check her later?? - she may have just been in a hedgie trance.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> When Snarf does this, I assume he is contacting the Mother-Ship and I just pet him until his message has been sent. He often sits and just stares...off....into the wild blue yonder (or black side of his cage, in his case)....then will often s-l-o-w-l-y lower to the ground and fall asleep.


Hahaha, Snarf is adorable!



MissC said:


> I don't know if it's the same thing...but if she seems fine - and I am just guessing you're planning to check her later?? - she may have just been in a hedgie trance.


Yeah, now she seems fine, she's in a bag on my lab digging furiously, like usual, and responding to me when I pet her and peek in on her. It was just really weird...


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

MissC said:


> When Snarf does this, I assume he is contacting the Mother-Ship and I just pet him until his message has been sent. He often sits and just stares...off....into the wild blue yonder (or black side of his cage, in his case)....then will often s-l-o-w-l-y lower to the ground and fall asleep.


Oh this made my day! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I also wouldn't be too worried, I'd say that this kind of behaviour is perfectly normal and expected for any prey animals. In fact I'm pretty sure it's a survivial strategy. Freezing and moving super slowly until the predator or potential danger passes. Who knows what got her scared but as long as she's acting normal now, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This happened three months ao and still weirds Jamie out: on weekend mornings, to keep both out of my hair, I put Snarf in bed with Jamie, where they happily snore at each other for hours. Snarf usually falls asleep on Jamie's neck.

This time, Snarf had slipped further down, onto Jamie's bicep. No problem. Jamie ususally dozes but this time fell dead asleep. He woke up with a start (he's paranoid about rolling voer onto Snarf) and he instantly looked for Snarf. He was kinda drooped over Jamie's arm, bum on one side, head on the other. His eyes were open and his tongue was kinda hanging out. Snarf was barely moving. Jamie freaked out - quietly so I didn't hear - and gave Snarf a poke and a shake. Snarf woke up, glaring at Jamie, huffing like mad at being woken up. :lol: 

Jamie still hasn't got over that. :lol: He was already thinking of how he was going to tell me. :lol: **** crazy critter. :twisted:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bahahahaha Snarf has so much personality!! 
I definitely don't think that's an unusual behavior-- Igel did that once and I f.r.e.a.k.e.d. out (me being the obnoxiously doting mother) and monitered his behavior closely for the next ohhh 62 hours... I don't think I left my room for three days because I was watching his cage, checking temps constantly, fretting about it being a whole host of things.... nothing ever came of it.  He was fine. Sometimes he'll do that on the wheel too- just zone out COMPLETELY mid-run. At first it scared me, now I just laugh a little.  Penny's done that once, but not since. They're definitely individual...


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

that's hilarious. Napoleon hates being put on the ground, she despises the carpet and refuses to walk on it, she'll only walk on the couch, in her cage, and in the tub. She also doesn't know that she can walk on grass, and doesn't walk on that either. I put her on the grass once when i had her and went to check the mail with her, as soon as I put her down on the grass o see what she would do she just sat there and sniffed for five minutes and didn't do a thing. Only when I put my hand back down did she crawl on that.

Fuzzie on the other hand goes into a trance but it's not the kind of trance you all are thinking/ talking of. She'll sit quietly in my hands or on the blanket.. then all of a sudden she goes into "GET THE THE CHOPPA" mode, and flails everywhere. Stops at nothing to get out of where she is and either goes on her wheel and runs on her wheel so fast you'd think something is actually chasing her, or she'll go "TO THE BUNKA!" And runs into her hidey house where there she thinks the fleece and the purple elephant she shares a cage with is after her. (Note, there is no purple elephant stuffy or figurine in her cage, but she thinks she shares her cage with one regardless) then she'll huff and puff and run to eat kibbles, then run into her log house, then run back into her house and only after I pick her up again or pull her closely to my body and pet her will she calm down. She'll even run backwards to try and get away. Freaking nut bar. But I love her anyways


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
Hedgie PTSD ?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Quite possibly MissC lol


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I just want to say that I believe MissC is the one with the REAL personality and that her adorable hog is totally blessed to have her as his momma!!! Your replies are unbelieveably funny and I laughed on the one you posted here about talking to the mother ship till my sides hurt!

You go girl...... we need more laughter in this world!

Kathy


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

awww....shucks....gosh....

I told a lot I'm okay - in short doses.


----------

